# Where are my sore boobs? :(



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok guys I need you. Too much thinking going on. It's now Monday, my period is due Friday. Where's my sore boobs!!! Normally EVERY single month they are bloated and on fire to touch and also so so sensitive. This month - nothing  now I'm concerned that I won't have a period which means I'm not ovulating  hellllppppp xxx


----------

